# Hello in Cinny's dad/Cinny Whinny's husband/financier



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Glad to meet the man behind the chick behind the horse!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

HI Baby, welcome to the forum


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum *winks at Cinny* hope you have fun lol


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Congrats! all around. And so glad you are here. Love your avatar name!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

robohog said:


> I know nothing about horses except how much they cost.


Sounds exactly like my hubby :lol: Welcome to the forum!


----------



## LittleZeasel (Oct 22, 2011)

Welcome  
Ha! If my husband EVER gets to the point of being interested enough to sign up on a forum to learn about one of my passions, I'll marry him all over again !!!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Someone is going to have to behave now.:wink:


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Who me? Oh he knows that I NEVER behave!!!!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi, good job on the moral support. You really should learn how to ride too, it's good for you. My husband did, and his other rides are harleys, but he does the horse thing for exercise.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Cinnys Whinny said:


> Who me? Oh he knows that I NEVER behave!!!!


 
In Mexico they have an expression that you say in jest, when parting:

"Behave yourself, and if not, invite me!"


Winny/Cinny and fellow, when we gonna see pics of pretty people getting shacked up? HInt hint.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> In Mexico they have an expression that you say in jest, when parting:
> 
> "Behave yourself, and if not, invite me!"
> 
> ...


Easy fella. Let the man get acquainted first. One step at a time  

Robo- welcome! You're a good husband. My DH is a horsey nose petter and a check writer, and that's it. 

Horses are my thing, snowmobiles and fishing are his things. We try to keep it that way 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

S'pose I better not scare him off too soon!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Don't worry, he doesn't scare easy.j

We don't um, have pics, sorry. The camera wasn't behaving that day. We do plan on getting dressed up and getting some pictures done, or at least maybe going to one of the local parks and having my mom shoot some stuff off and see what we get.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Oh that sounds fun 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Rob wants to ride, but he's afraid he's too big for Cin. He got on him once with my dressage saddle and didn't last a second, he opted to get right back off. My western is a bit small for his tooshi and he uses the excuse that my stirrups are too small. I keep telling him we can buy the extra wide stirrups for him but some how money is never budgeted for those LOL. I think it's his own little conspiracy.

He wants a DRAFT. I've seen him eyeing Freisians and I told him that they cost ast much as a new car LOL. I bet he'd do nicely on a draft cross tho


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Yes! like a qh percheron. They make excellent crosses. I really sturdy one with good feet that never need shoes and is an easy keeper, and not too big to fit in a normal horse trailer. Ask Santa.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I was thinking a morgan crossed with a draft would be good for him too....

ooooooo I bet a Morgan Freisian would look so pretty.....


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Or maybe he'd like a big gaited horse~my hubby really liked my big P.Paso-he loved the big GO she had & appreciated her neck reining & easy brakes, to say nothing of the No Bouncing!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome!


----------

